

Parse adds easy caching support for iOS and Android - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2011/09/30/easy-caching-with-parse/

======
olivercameron
This adds a whole other dimension to Parse for me. Core Data is useful, but
incredibly annoying to deal with at times (migrations etc.), I've been waiting
for the Parse guys to replace Core Data, and it looks like they've done it.

------
ednc
Thanks, Parse! You just added the one feature that precluded us from using you
in our current project. I think you just landed yourself a spot in v1.1

BTW, Parse has the best "Quick Start" I have ever used for an API. Great
stuff. A+ for removing any and all friction for a dev to take you on a test
drive!

~~~
lacker
Thanks! And Ilya is actually working on making the "Quick Start" even quicker
right now ;-)

~~~
Nemisis7654
I'm not sure if you can answer this, but I've been wondering since I seen the
listing on the front page of parse.com several weeks ago. Any word on when the
social integration is coming?

~~~
lacker
We're actively working on it, but we don't have a specific launch date.

------
DenisM
Remarkably good, easy to follow tutorial for those who like me don't know what
Parse does: <https://www.parse.com/docs/ios_guide#data>

------
juanbyrge
For simple caching in IOS you can also use property lists:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Cocoa/...](http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Cocoa/Conceptual/PropertyLists/Introduction/Introduction.html)

It has good examples of how to read and write to local files.

Another option is to use Three20's TTURLCache:
<http://api.three20.info/interface_t_t_u_r_l_cache.php>

~~~
csmajorfive
Yep, you can definitely use property lists but our solution integrates
completely with the queries going to the backend. So you don't have to worry
about a lot of complexities that are sure to arise if you do it yourself.

------
bjtitus
I'm excited to try this. I'm trying to build something which is fairly firmly
Core Data based right now but I desperately need a way to smartly cache client
side because the database is growing too large. Hopefully Parse can help me
out.

My biggest concern is how these are stored and whether I can trust queries to
be cached for very long periods of time (like until the data updates).

------
tikhon
here's a beta code for the first 50 HN readers -- 'hacker' (no quotes)

------
aherlambang
lovin Parse more and more, excited to upgrade my SDK now

